
CopyleftConf 2020 videos now online - rendx
https://2020.copyleftconf.org/video
======
rendx
"In response to requests during the FOSDEM Legal and Policy DevRoom, which is
coordinated by a team of four that includes Conservancy's own Bradley M. Kuhn
and Karen M. Sandler, Conservancy will organize a separate conference on the
day following FOSDEM, in Brussels, Belgium, called: The Annual International
Copyleft Conference, or CopyleftConf for short.

Participants from throughout the copyleft world — developers, strategists,
enforcement organizations, scholars and critics — will be welcomed for an in-
depth, high bandwidth, and expert-level discussion about the day-to-day
details of using copyleft licensing, obstacles facing copyleft and the future
of copyleft as a strategy to advance and defend software freedom for users and
developers around the world."

